# Emhar 1/35 Scale Mk V WWI Tank



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/emh/images/emh_4005_title.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

I just picked up this kit, and it's fairly nicely moulded, but boy, do the instructions ever suck. This is exacerbated by the complete lack of pins or location marks (a la Italeri's lightly raised outlines). The kit goes together moderately well, and I like the flexible black plastic track that glue with regular liquid cement. Our IPMS chapter has an annual theme award every March, and the next one is WWI, seeing as how it's the 100th anniversary of the beginning when (as Private S. Baldrick says) "Some fellow named Archie Duke shot an ostrich because he was hungry".

I'm doing it up as a Confederate "barrel" from the Harry Turtledove alternate history trilogy "The Great War". I'm going to put it in a foot-square diorama crawling out of a shell crater using a blueboard base. I'm coming up with decals for it based on the Confederate battle flag.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmmm. It appears that the tread plastic will only glue to itself, not to styrene. And it won't stick with superglue. Bummer. This means that the tracks stand away from the sides of the tank rather than sit flush as they should. Still, it's a nice looking model. I built it as the Hermaphrodite version. Male tanks were armed with six pounders in the sponsons, while Female tanks had a pair of machine guns in each sponson. 200 of each style were built. 77 or so of the Female tamlswere converted to Hermaphrodites by replacing one of the sponsons with one of the Male sponsons. This led to a tank with a 6 pounder on one side and two machine guns on the other side. I'm thinking of naming the tank RuPaul. Silly and anachronistic, sure, but I suspect no one will take notice.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can glue the tracks with some of the hardware store type super glues. I used one called Crazy Glue All Plastics. It will even glue the rubbery non gluable Trumpeter stuff. And glue it to styrene. Another one was Plastic Surgery. I think I got them both at Wal Mart or Ace Hardware. But, the Emhar tracks are really poor. I would replace them with Model Cellar's plastic links or even Accurate Armour's resin strips.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm on a budget. The only reason I was able to afford a 53 dollar kit is that I got 50 bucks as a gift. OTOH, I've also been told that if you use CA and sock the accelerator to it, they'll hold.

I've completed the kit (with obligatory blood sacrifice to the Modelling Gods when I was hollowing out the square ventilation intake - I assume that's what it is as there are no parts names). The biggest problem, aside from gluing the tracks, was figuring out just where the tiny rods/tubes on the aft end go. The covers for the radiators on the aft sides were not shown on the cover painting, so I had to estimate their exact location. All told, it looks good. I'll post some pix as soon as I can get them uploaded to my site, as I'm out of attachment space here.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

$53 ?!?! The kit should be nowhere near that amount. Squadron sells it for $23.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, that's the price up here in the Great White North.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I tried the Gorilla Glue CA on the tracks last night at our IPMS build night, and found that it glued the tracks on very well. I used accelerator to shorten the setting time of the GG.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics. Glad it worked.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Emhar tracks are really poor. I would replace them with Model Cellar's plastic links....


Not now you won't, I just recently bought *Model Cellar's* last two pair. I asked him if he had a target date to restock them and he said no and didn't act as though he was going to. I hope he does one day because I really need another set.

Look forward to seeing picks of this because I've just in the last couple of years gotten interested in WWI tanks. I've yet to build an Emhar and from the looks of it they are gonna take some time to make look decent.

HAL9001-


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I attached the tracks with Gorilla Glue CA, and it did the trick. It's now my "go to" CA glue! Pics are up in the Dioramas forum, under the Great War Diorama thread. Enjoy!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This should be a fun one to watch.....Cheers mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Gorilla CA is really good stuff. I find it to be a little slow curing, but it will work with accellerator sprays too.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I find that the viscosity is perfect, and I tend to use either a #0 paintbrush or a microbrush to place a small drop of accelerator next to the CA and allow it to flow over to the CA. That way I can control where the accelerator goes but not ruin the brush...


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> I asked him if he had a target date to restock them and he said no and didn't act as though he was going to.


I guess he's not counting on the WWI centennial increasing interest?


----------

